# plz plz help me id these plants



## confuzzled (Sep 7, 2009)

hi guys,

ive recently been converting my tank to real plants, and in my excitement bought some that i have no clue what they are ooppppss 

plz can you help id them for me?non of them are large in height at the mo but i have no idea if they will change, so at the mo i would say they range from 10cm - 20cm??

1st pic - this has got little seed like things falling off, sort of like a mini pine cone?It has really thin leaves

2nd pic - this one has got really small round leaves

3rd pic - looks like a big cabbage lol, ive noticed today that the lower leaves on this are melting and detaching, the leaves are rounded with a point.
all of these plants are bright green with a hint of yellow.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi confuzzled,

First of all I see this is your first post, welcome to APC! There is lots of great information here, you may want to check out the Plantfinder, and friendly people to help if you need it. Glad you joined us!

I'm afraid I don't know what #1 or #3 are, I don't recognize them. #2 looks like it may be MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM. It may help if the pictures were taken closer to the plants so leaf shapes and location on the stems were easier to see. Maybe some other members can help identify these.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

I also do think its M. umbrosum (Giant Baby Tears) and I think the first one is Hygrophila difformis, but I wonder what the last one is.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#1 looks like _Alternanthera ficoidea_, a non-aquatic. 
http://www.mobot.org/gardeninghelp/PlantFinder/Plant.asp?code=A485

#2 might be _M. umbrosum_, but it's hard to tell by that photo.

#3 looks like _Houttuynia cordata_, a relative of _Saururus_ (_S. cernuus_ is commonly known as lizard's tail). You might be able to grow that submersed, but I'm not sure how suitable it is.


----------



## confuzzled (Sep 7, 2009)

hi guys,

thank you for the warm welcome 

I have spent ALOT of time on the internet trying to find these plants, and had no luck at all which aroused my suspicions that at least a couple of them were not in fact aqautic plants 

today they seem to be in quite bad shape, dying i think? apart from the 1st one which seems to be spreading runners everywhere, and dropping those mini pine cone thingies.

im not sure how to do links to my photobucket but i will try, these pics are alittle bigger.



























again thank you for all of your help.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

M. umbrosum on the second pic. It needs light in the lower half of the M. umbrosum, so when it is low it start melting in the lower half and more you trimp them more split and more dense they grow and result not enough lights for the lower half.


----------

